# Best Airbrush System?



## FFbySasha (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been doing alot of research lately on which airbrush system to purchase. I was almost sucked in by Luminess until I read so many bad reviews. Temptu and Dinair seem to have nice systems but I'm not sure which way to go. Any recommendations?


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Mar 25, 2008)

Temptu is great high quality professional system. I think the cheapest system is $400 though


----------



## justinlstanley (Mar 25, 2008)

my vote is Temptu.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Jun 2, 2008)

SWEET!!! Just ordered my temptu system


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been checking them all out....(MAN...there's alot out there!) and for me, I think I'm going with Dinair...only because Temptu is awesome, but it's mainly about makeup.

I'd like to do makeup, body art, tattoos (Temptu does have tattoo stencils and now the tattoo transfers that are beautiful!) and sunless tanning.

I read that an airbrush spray gun shouldn't go past "9 psi" and the Luminess "shuts down after 20 minutes because it gets too over heated".

Dinair's airbrush systems are either personal or pro and both are somewhat small, but, to start out with, I'd like to try that and their foundation (it's water-based...I'm not sure if they have S/B), colored paints, moisturizer, bronzers and stencils.

I'll give feedback for sure!


----------



## mpbody art (Aug 8, 2008)

ok this is my primary makeup application.. and I have to say you dont have to have one of those brand name sets.. if you want a good gun go with the Bagger 100 (the new still) and you can pick up a little low psi compressor almost any where. My fist set was a power cat and I still use the little cheep compressor .. you can get finer lines with practice and buy changing your tips. In my tattoos and body art I ONLY use a bottom feed gun how ever with the price of my make up I use the graved feed (top) when doing makeup ..it seems to take less to get throw the gun.

BTW I use TEMTU makeup with it.

I got my little power cat off ebay for 60 + dollars with gun,compressor and every thing.. just make sure the psi is under ..30psi I think and your gun should ALWAYS be a duel achene. But the most important thing about any air brush is to clean clean clean them when you are dun.

all the models I have worked on cant stop talking about how much they love the look, the feel and the longevity.

With that said I dont use it on my self much at all. and wouldn't pack it all up to take with me to do my own makeup.

Hope that helps






Toni


----------



## Miss Edge (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a temptu and looooooove it!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Aug 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mpbody art* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok this is my primary makeup application.. and I have to say you dont have to have one of those brand name sets.. if you want a good gun go with the Bagger 100 (the new still) and you can pick up a little low psi compressor almost any where. My fist set was a power cat and I still use the little cheep compressor .. you can get finer lines with practice and buy changing your tips. In my tattoos and body art I ONLY use a bottom feed gun how ever with the price of my make up I use the graved feed (top) when doing makeup ..it seems to take less to get throw the gun.BTW I use TEMTU makeup with it.

I got my little power cat off ebay for 60 + dollars with gun,compressor and every thing.. just make sure the psi is under ..30psi I think and your gun should ALWAYS be a duel achene. But the most important thing about any air brush is to clean clean clean them when you are dun.

all the models I have worked on cant stop talking about how much they love the look, the feel and the longevity.

With that said I dont use it on my self much at all. and wouldn't pack it all up to take with me to do my own makeup.

Hope that helps





Toni

Hey Toni,

Thanks soo much for the info! You were really creative in finding the different compressors, Bagger and Power Cat.

I used to do construction about 6 years ago and I used a really fine mist spray gun and compressor to paint over bath tub chips and fiberglass counter tops.

You can pick those up in any hardware store. But, for just starting out with the makeup, body art, tats and sunless tanning, I kinda wanna get one that's used for that....start out small and then go bigger. I have NO idea how to use a spray gun on a face (a bathtub, maybe, but not a face



and so this way I'll learn and then go bigger from there.

Thank you!


----------



## mpbody art (Aug 9, 2008)

well I see your point.. Amm but I am primarily body artist .. thats what I do is face painting and tattoos. I dont use a "spray gun" I use a small air brush.. the kind that was recommended to me from the top in my field. Becoming fairly strong with my airbrushing on children's faces I have to say I'm so glade I started with a good airbrush. Just hoping to pass it on. I sure didnt/ dont have the mulla to find out the hard way





ohh hey I thought every one would get a kick out of this. Its where I get most every thing, from face paints to tattoo ink to glitter tattoos and airbrush equipment. There prices are pretty good.

Silly Farm - Airbrush Guns

ps. the sticky googely eyes are so funny there is silly farm Gems and Detailz


----------



## Humeira (Aug 9, 2008)

I have luminess and it works great ..i love it

Humeira


----------



## JennyBino (Jul 7, 2011)

I have actually been using Dinair Airbrush Makeup for a really long time now and i'm in love with their makeup!! It goes on super easy and it makes my skin look flawless because it covers up all my imperfections! It is also water based so it doesn't clog my pores...it is amazing!


----------



## Michelle Harris (Jul 9, 2011)

Luminess has had a pretty bad rap but have made some changes recently - though I haven't personally used the new stuff. Dinair and Temptu are both the top and many people either like one or the other... then again some people like me have both!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MAC Air is also fantastic - they use an Iwata compressor and airbrush gun. You can always buy the Iwata components without the MAC branding. Iwata is the top name in airbrushing - not just for makeup. So, if you like MAC cosmetics, have a look at Iwata.
The Kett Jett and makeup is really good too.

And then - there's the cheaper brands which aren't as well known but can be just as effective...


----------



## AndreaMarano (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anyone use dinair with graftobian walkaround or kett jett with no clogging?


----------



## lorega (Oct 4, 2012)

in love with my new temptu air. switched from an iwata. the fact that you can run it on a battery and it's only like 1.7lbs makes it worth every penny.


----------

